# Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer mit alten Bekannten, Start im Januar bei Amazon Prime



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer mit alten Bekannten, Start im Januar bei Amazon Prime*

						Im Zuge der New York Comic-Con wurde ein neuer Trailer zu Star Trek: Picard veröffentlicht. Mit Jean-Luc Picard, Data, Wiliam T. Riker, Deana Troi und Seven of Nine lassen sich erneut bekannte Gesichter blicken. Zu sehen gibt es aber auch die Enterprise-D und einen alten Bird of Prey der Romulaner. In Deutschland startet die Serie Ende Januar bei Amazon Prime Video. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer mit alten Bekannten, Start im Januar bei Amazon Prime*


----------



## The_Rock (6. Oktober 2019)

Und nen Monat vorher startet The Expanse in die 4.Staffel. Herrliche Zeiten für SciFi Fans 






... und Discovery kommt dann auch noch irgendwann 2020 *hüstel*


----------



## sfc (6. Oktober 2019)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Und nen Monat vorher startet The Expanse in die 4.Staffel. Herrliche Zeiten für SciFi Fans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf The Expanse und Picard freue ich mich riesig. 



Auf diese hirnlose Superhelden-Serie vezichte ich aber gern


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. Oktober 2019)

Freu mich drauf, bin echt gespannt was sie da fabrizieren.
Bin auch gespannt ob man am Rand noch etwas erfährt was eigentlich passiert ist nachdem die Voyager wieder im Alpha Quadranten gelandet ist, das Ende war ja sehr abrupt, wenn schon Seven of Nine in der Serie mitspielt. 
Schade das Kate Mulgrew wohl nicht verpflichtet werden konnte, hätte nichts gegen eine Rückkehr von Captain Janeway, zumindest einen kurzen.


----------



## sfc (6. Oktober 2019)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Freu mich drauf, bin echt gespannt was sie da fabrizieren.
> Bin auch gespannt ob man am Rand noch etwas erfährt was eigentlich passiert ist nachdem die Voyager wieder im Alpha Quadranten gelandet ist, das Ende war ja sehr abrupt, wenn schon Seven of Nine in der Serie mitspielt.
> Schade das Kate Mulgrew wohl nicht verpflichtet werden konnte, hätte nichts gegen eine Rückkehr von Captain Janeway, zumindest einen kurzen.



Kommt vielleicht noch. Robert Picardo wurde ja auch schon für Staffel 2 angefragt.


----------



## Baer85 (6. Oktober 2019)

Wow. Hatte schon lange nicht mehr eine Gänsehaut und ein so fettes Grinsen im Gesicht wie bei diesem Trailer... Picard und Riker nochmal zusammen zu sehen.  Einfach traumhaft.

Nur hoffentlich versauen sie es nicht mit zu viel und zu rasanter Action, aber danach sah der Trailer nicht aus.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (6. Oktober 2019)

Mir ist doch fast eine Träne gekullert


----------



## Splatterpope (6. Oktober 2019)

Respekt dafür, dass Amazon es geschafft hat, Ernst Meincke davon zu überzeugen, seinen Ruhestand für Picard zu unterbrechen. Trotzdem frage ich mich, warum sie nicht Kaspar Eichel engagiert haben.


----------



## Phobos001 (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich wusste selbst bis nach dem ersten Trailer nicht so recht was ich von dieser Serie halten sollte.
Jetzt bin ich definitiv interessiert, dieser Trailer hat mir eine gehörige Gänsehaut verpasst.
TNG wird immer ein Teil meiner Kindheit sein, an den ich mich gerne erinnere.
An regnerischen Tagen mit Wolldecke und Cornflakes auf die Couch gelümmelt, und auf SAT1 im Nachmittagsprogramm TNG geschaut, herrlich.

Die Chemie zwischen Jonathan Frakes und Sir Patrick Steward war sofort wieder da, ich freue mich tierisch drauf !
Schön das Seven of Nine auf ihrer Suche nach der Menschlichkeit schon so weit gekommen ist,auch wenn sie hier im Trailer wohl mit einem herben Verlust klar kommen muss.
Auch wenn sie mich in dem einen Shot sehr an den Terminator erinnerte 

Kommt mit Expanse definitv auf meine Watchlist !


----------



## Zero-11 (6. Oktober 2019)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Und nen Monat vorher startet The Expanse in die 4.Staffel. Herrliche Zeiten für SciFi Fans


Es ist kein Science, da kein Science enthalten, das Weltall ist eine physikalisch unmögliche Fantasiewelt, welche die größte Religion der Welt darstellt. Ist also nur Fiction. Rentner vor einem green screen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich Freu mich da mega drauf


----------



## facehugger (6. Oktober 2019)

Klasse. Da kommen sehr angenehme Erinnerungen auf Und zum Thema Riker und Counselor Troi sind deutlich in die Jahre gekommen. Wir werden schließlich alle älter, egal ob im 21./22. oder 24. Jahrhundert, gelle...

Gruß


----------



## Mahoy (6. Oktober 2019)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> Es ist kein Science, da kein Science enthalten, das Weltall ist eine physikalisch unmögliche Fantasiewelt, welche die größte Religion der Welt darstellt. Ist also nur Fiction. Rentner vor einem green screen.



Davon ausgehend davon, dass du Star Trek meinst: Ja, irgendwie schon. Das gilt aber auch für Star Wars und zig andere Vertreter, deren Bezug zu handfester Wissenschaft wenig bis gar nicht vorhanden ist.

Trotzdem gehören die alle zum weiten Feld der Science Fiction. Darauf hat sich der SF-Fandom im Laufe jahrzehntelanger, teils blutiger Auseinandersetzungen geeinigt. Zur näheren Unterscheidung gibt es die Subgenres wie Hard-SF, Space Opera, Planetary Romance etc., die nicht nur eine eine korrekte Schubladisierung ermöglichen, sondern auch dafür sorgen, dass die Leute auf Conventions nicht ganz so oft mit Stühlen aufeinander eindreschen.

Unter den alten Hasen des Fandoms hat man sich ferner schon vor Jahren darauf geeinigt, dass "SciFi" das lautmalerische Vorzeichen einer Erkältung ist und man lieber "SF" verwendet, was den nützlichen Nebeneffekt hat, dass man es notfalls als "Speculative Fiction" auffassen kann und sich nicht mit der Festlegung des Wissenschaftsanteils abgeben muss.

Ach so, ich freue mich wie Bolle auf die Rentner vor dem Green Screen. 
Lieber Science Fiction als gar kein Sex.


----------



## 4thVariety (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde den Begriff SciFi so zerlegen, dass das zentrale Element Fiktion ist und Sci anzeigt worin die Fiktion begründet ist.

Star Trek hat Reisen zu anderen Planeten, das ist die Fiktion. Science, also Wissenschaft, ist die Erklärung dafür. 

analog dazu Fiktion die sich auf Magie, Religion, wahre Begebenheiten, etc. beruft um Dinge zu erklären die nachweislich nicht Teil der Realität sind. Harry Potter wäre Magic Fiction, Preacher Religious Fiction. Was allerdings nicht so ausgedrückt wird sondern mit dem Begriff Fantasy ersetzt wird. Die Grenzen sind jedoch recht schwammig und wildes Mischen geht auch. Akte X hat in den 90ern ja immer mit dieser Wissenschaft vs. Magie Thematik gespielt. Wichtig ist nicht, ob die aktuelle Wissenschaft leisten kann was auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen ist, sondern ob die Zuschauer glauben dass Wissenschaft das in der Zukunft kann. 

Jetzt ist SciFi in Star Trek aber immer nur die Kulisse gewesen. Eigentlich ist TNG ein sog. Morality Play. Das ist das eigentlich Genre gewesen, das einen großen Teil von 90er Star Trek ausgemacht hat und den Verlauf der Handlung bestimmt. Das war dann kombiniert mit etwas Action-Adventure. Das ist aber leider auch das was Star Trek seit dem letzten Reboot verloren hat.  Die Moral der Geschichte ist meist, dass die Protagonisten siegen, weil sie am Ende härter zugeschlagen haben, Wissenschaft ist essentiell Magie die man auf Zuruf vom Spezialisten bestellt (Hey Scotty mach mal) und solange Szenen emotional sind, kann man diese ohnr Sinn und Verstand aneinanderreihen egal wie wenig Sinn das im Bezug auf die Handlung macht.

Schön, der Trailer spielt mit der Nostalgie die man den Charakteren gegenüber hat, aber wir wissen auch, das sind nur Nebenrollen, die eigentlichen Co-Protagonisten fallen im Trailer schon mal als weniger interessant auf. Ob das dem Charakter Picard gerecht wird, lässt sich erst sagen, wenn die ein oder andere Episode nicht einfach mit einem Shootout endet.


----------



## Rollora (6. Oktober 2019)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> Es ist kein Science, da kein Science enthalten, das Weltall ist eine physikalisch unmögliche Fantasiewelt, welche die größte Religion der Welt darstellt. Ist also nur Fiction. Rentner vor einem green screen.



Star Trek nimmt es zwecls dramaturgie und mangels besserem Writings manchmal mit der Wissenschaft nicht sehr genau (Sound im All, Wesen in Wurmlöchern etc). Zugegeben.
Auf der anderen Seite aber wieder stehen oft wissenschaftliche/physikalische, psychologische, philosophische und ethische Fragestellungen sehr stark im Zentrum und Teils wurden viele nun aktuelle Technologien entgegen vielem anderen 60s oder 80s Kram völlig richtig vorhergesagt


----------



## pgcandre (6. Oktober 2019)

Herrlicher Trailer. Gänsehaut pur.  Ich hoffe nur das Amazon die folgen nicht im Wochen Rhythmus bringen, sondern gleich alles auf einmal.  Selten habe ich mich so sehr auf eine Serie gefreut.


----------



## Asuramaru (7. Oktober 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Star Trek nimmt es zwecls dramaturgie und mangels besserem Writings manchmal mit der Wissenschaft nicht sehr genau (Sound im All, Wesen in Wurmlöchern etc). Zugegeben.
> *Auf der anderen Seite aber wieder stehen oft wissenschaftliche/physikalische, psychologische, philosophische und ethische Fragestellungen sehr stark im Zentrum und Teils wurden viele nun aktuelle Technologien entgegen vielem anderen 60s oder 80s Kram völlig richtig vorhergesagt*



ich habe gestern die Folge gesehen bei der Ethik ganz großgeschrieben wurde, die Folge hieß auch "Ethik" es war der Vorfall, als Worf einen Unfall mit einer Tonne hatte, die auf ihn gefallen ist und er drohte für immer gelähmt zu sein.

Worf hatte Riker darum gebeten ihm bei dem Hekbat zu helfen dem Rituellen Selbtot der Klingonen (Die Klingonen sind in TNG aber sowas von an die Samurai angelehnt) was in jeder Einzelheit dem Rituellen Selbsttod der Samurai Seppuko zu 100% identisch ist. Picard hatte Worf als einziger verstanden und dann war, da noch die Ärztin die mit ihren fragwürdigen Forschungen das Leben ihrer Patienten aufs Spiel setzte, um Ruhm zu erlangen.

Worf währ deswegen bei der Operation beinahe gestorben, aber wen Worf Picard gefragt hätte und nicht Riker hätte Picard ihm zu 100% den Rituellen Selbsttod gewährt und ihm dabei auch geholfen, das hat man Picard deutlich angemerkt und er hat es auch so rüberkommen lassen, allein schon, weil nur er ihn verstanden hatte.

Eine Ruhm geile Ärztin und der Wunsch eines Kriegers Ehrenvoll sterben zu dürfen,das war wirklich eine krasse Folge bei der die Worte Ethik mehr als einleuchtend waren.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Oktober 2019)

Kommt mir so vor als wollen sie die Serie im Stile der alten 80er/90er Serie erzählen. Ich hatte selten so eine Vorfreude auf eine Serie aber damit steigt auch die Erwartung.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (7. Oktober 2019)

Bei dem Trailer hatte ich doch tatsächlich Pipi in den Augen. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Davon ausgehend davon, dass du Star Trek meinst


Meint er leider nicht. Er verbreitet zwanghaft bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit seine Verschwörungstheorie vom nicht existenten Weltall.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> Es ist kein Science, da kein Science enthalten, das Weltall ist eine physikalisch unmögliche Fantasiewelt, welche die größte Religion der Welt darstellt. Ist also nur Fiction. Rentner vor einem green screen.



Och neee -- nicht wieder der Flache Erde Kram. Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Oktober 2019)

**decloak* *
Sehr geil, ich freu mich Mega drauf. Schön so viele vertraute Gesichter zu sehen. Und das bereits in der ersten Staffel.  
Jetzt fehlt nur noch Q. 



> ich habe gestern die Folge gesehen bei der Ethik ganz großgeschrieben  wurde, die Folge hieß auch "Ethik" es war der Vorfall, als Worf einen  Unfall mit einer Tonne hatte, die auf ihn gefallen ist und er drohte für  immer gelähmt zu sein.


Auch stark war "Wem gehört Data?" Season 2, Folge 9


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (7. Oktober 2019)

Q anyone?

Freue mich jedenfalls schon darauf.


----------



## BoMbY (7. Oktober 2019)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Ich würde den Begriff SciFi so zerlegen, dass das zentrale Element Fiktion ist und Sci anzeigt worin die Fiktion begründet ist.



Star Trek hat über die Jahre viele Leute inspiriert bestimmte Dinge überhaupt erst in die Realität zu bringen, und bei manchen anderen ist man noch fleißig dabei.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Oktober 2019)

Apropos Star Trek. Gerade entdeckt. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4LPDX6uqSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab mir die Doku (sofort ) gekauft, und werden anschließend berichten.


----------



## Splatterpope (7. Oktober 2019)

Die Doku ist brilliant, hab sie im Kino gesehen. (gab Standing Ovations am Ende)

Finde es aber ziemlich... unclever, dass es kein Release in Europa gibt und die US Blu-Ray nicht region free ist.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Oktober 2019)

> Die Doku ist brilliant, hab sie im Kino gesehen. (gab Standing Ovations am Ende)


Oho, dann bin ich ja mal echt gespannt. 



> Finde es aber ziemlich... unclever, dass es kein Release in Europa gibt und die US Blu-Ray nicht region free ist.


Stimmt. Echt schade. Ich hab sie mir über iTunes geholt.  Ist scheinbar die einzige Möglichkeit, oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Splatterpope (8. Oktober 2019)

Ansonsten momentan nur den Import der US Blu-Ray.


----------



## the_villaiNs (8. Oktober 2019)

hmm.. der erste Teaser sah sehr vielversprechend aus. Dieser Trailer tunkt einen eher in die Nostalgieecke und lässt den anscheinend neuen wichtigen Protagonisten noch wenig Luft.
Ist halt nur ein Trailer und so kurz vor dem Launch soll er sicher nochmal den Hypetrain starten mit dem Nostalgieeffekt. Am Ende hängt es wieder an der Ausführung, ob die Story interessant, Star Trek gerecht und v.a. ob die Umsetzung einen guten Spannungsbogen hinbekommt.
Sir Patrick als Hauptdarsteller kauft mich aber eigentlich instant ein.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch Q.


Bitte nicht!

Ansonsten finde ich das Wiedersehen mit den anderen alten Bekannten sehr schön.

Und das sogar "Seven of Nine" dort auftaucht... finde ich  mega.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und das sogar "Seven of Nine" dort auftaucht... finde ich  mega.



Von ihr würde ich mich sofort assimilieren lassen.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2019)

> Bitte nicht!
> Ansonsten finde ich das Wiedersehen mit den anderen alten Bekannten sehr schön.


Bitte doch!


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2019)

_Star Trek: The Old Generation_.

Plant Clint Eastwood eigentlich eine Fortsetzung zu _Space Cowboys_? Alt genug wären ja nun Frakes, Stewart, Spiner und Co...


----------



## M1lchschnitte (8. Oktober 2019)

Ich freu mich auch wahnsinnig auf die Serie. 
Mit TNG bin ich quasi aufgewachsen (Gruß an meine Mutter, die jeden Nachmittag mitgucken durfte/musste) und ich hab heute noch Modelle von der Enterprise D&E aufm Regal und eine Uniform im Schrank.


----------

